# Applique Letters & Numbers



## DeLand (Sep 26, 2007)

I am looking for applique letters like those on Abercrombie tees.

I have the designs and lettering I want, I need someone to make them and apply them.

I can be contacted at [email protected] or by phone at 8178325673.

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Try Stahls'- Heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and more they can help you out. ....JB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't think Stahls is going to apply anything for you. Also, requests for service such as this should be placed in the Classifieds section of the forums.

And I'm just curious, what are you wanting? The felt letters? Do you want them sewn onto the shirts?


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

I got into flockiing a couple of weeks ago. A inexpensive cutter/plotter and some heat pressable flock gives a nice raised fuzzy feel to applique without having to stitch. Search for Flex and Flock and Glitter on these forums.


----------



## DeLand (Sep 26, 2007)

Rusy,

I am looking for someone to make the letters and sew them on.

Paul


----------



## vintagepremium (Nov 22, 2007)

Paul,

I am also looking for Abercrombie style distressed applique style felt letters - have you had any luck with this thread finding a resource?

Maybe we should talk.

Rob VP


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Post your request in the classifieds. You will get some responses.


----------



## vintagepremium (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the ride.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closed thread. 

Please only post service requests (like requests for printing or appliques) in the Classifieds area of the forum once you have 15 posts.


----------

